# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Atlantida, misteri i kontinentit të zhdukur

## Darius

Eshte folur shume per Atlantiden, kontinenti i supozuar i zhdukur para disa mijera vjeteve. Shume studiues dhe shkencetare te fushave te ndryshe i kane kushtuar jeten dhe pasionin e tyre kerkimit te ketij kontinenti qe per momentin mbetet imagjinar por pa rezultat. Ka shume teori qe kundershtojne njera tjetren dhe qe lidhen kryesisht jo me faktin se cfare perfaqesonte ne vetvehte Atlantida dhe cfare shkalle zhvillimi kishte, por me vendndodhjen.
Deshmia e pare qe mund te quhet serioze vjen nga Platoni ne njeren prej dialogeve te dy personazheve ne tragjedine Kritias dhe Timaios. Platonit (viti 350 para eres sone) i referohet ligjevenesit te famshem te Greqise se lashte Solonit i cili udhetonte shpesh, ne njerin prej udhetimeve te ketij te fundit ne Egjyp, gjate takimit me nje prift ai degjoi per historine e nje toke te begate me nje madhesi sa Libia dhe Azia te marra sebashku. Kjo toke shtrihej diku ne afersi te Shtyllave te Herkulit (ngushtica e Gjibraltarit) dhe rreth 9 mije vjet me pare (11500 vjet para eres sone) u zhduk brenda nje nate dhe dite. Kjo toke qe ishte e permasave te medha pershkruhej nga prifti si nje vend i madh ne perendim te detit Mesdhe i rrethuar nga oqeani Atlantik. Cdo gje ne kete toke qe po e quajme kontinet ishte shume e zhvilluar dhe e perparuar per kohen qe behet fjale. Atlantet pershkruhen si shume paqesore, punetore dhe te afte per tregeti dhe arte zejtarie. Kryeqendra e tyre (Oqeania) ishte dhe kryeqendra e tregetise me vendet e tjera, ishuj dhe kontinente ku mendohet qe atlantet ishin shume te fuqishem ne mardheniet me vendasit. Cdo gje neper qytet e tyre pershkruhet si shume e vecante, pasuri te tera qe dukeshin ne ndertimet dhe ne veshjet e godinave me metale te cmuara dhe te statujave. Anijet e tyre ishin te persosura dhe te perparuara per kohen. Por cdo gje u zhduk brenda nje nate dhe dite.
ndonje ndryshim shume i madh gjeologjik ne ate kohe do kete ndikuar ne permbytjen dhe me pas zhdukjen e plote te Atlantides. Nga pershkrimet per ngjarjen, permbytjet, termetet dhe valet gjigande te oqeanit eshet arritur ne nje konkluzion qe te pakten deri tani eshte nga me te qendrueshmit qe Atlantida eshte zhdukur si pasoje e ndonje shperthimi vullkanin sepse vetem gjate shperthimit vullkanin ndodhin te gjitha ato qe u permenden me siper si faktore te fundosjes se kontinentit. 
Persa i perket vendndodhjes se Atlantides ka shume teori por numrin me te madh te mbeshtetesve e ka teoria qe Atlantida mund te kete qene pjese e ishullit te sotem grek Santorini. nga studimet gjeologjike eshte arritur ne perfundim qe perafersisht ne kohen qe pretendohet se ka ndodhur permbytja e Atlantides, ishulli Santorini ne pjesen perendimore te tij ka patur nje zgjatim toke qe vazhdonte per milje te tera. Si rrezultat i shperthimit vullkanik u fundos nje pjese e mire dhe sot kane mbetur vetem dy ishuj te vegjel me origjine vullkanike nga llava e ftohur. Ky detaj perkon edhe me pershkrimin e Platonit. 
Misteri i Atlantides eshte bere pikenisje per shume studime dhe eksplorime qe ne kohet e vjetra. Madje dhe shtysa fillestare per Kolombin per te zbuluar kontinentin amerikan, ka qene fillimisht legjenda per Atlantiden.
Teori te cfaredolloji e vendosin Atlantiden ne zona te ndryshme te globit, nga pjesa juglindore e Azise, pjesa perendimore e detit Mesdhe, ishujt Azorre, Ishulli Bimini (Bahamas) dhe ne vende te tjera. Por te gjitha kane si pike te perbashket pranine e oqeanit Atlantik. Me pas do shkruaj edhe dicka tjeter per teori te ndryshme qe lidhen me emertimin e Atlantides dhe shperndarjen gjeografike qe ka ne vende te ndryshme te globit.
Shume shkencetare kane pretenduar qe kane gjetur vendndodhjen e Atlantides por deri me sot askush nuk ka mundur ta provoje. Rasti i vetem qe mund te merret ne konsiderate eshte ai i zbulimit te nje zgjatimi nenujor ne ishullin e Biminit dhe qe ka terhequr shume vemendjen e studiuesve. Aty duken qarte gjurme ndertimesh nga dora e njeriut dhe e nje teknike qe nuk perqaset me ate qe njihet ne zonat perreth apo te ndonje kulture te lashte qe studiohet. Zbulimi i Atlantides ne Bimini eshte parashikuar edhe nga Edgar Cayce, nje Nostradamus i shekullit te 19-20 qe eshte shprehur se ne fund te viteve 60, Atlantida do dali nga uji ne Bimini. natyrisht ajo gje nuk ndodhi dhe as viti nuk perkoi me ate qe tha Cayce por sidoqofte gjurmet qe jane gjetur jane me interes per studim. Ndonese shkenca ka avancuar dhe shkencetaret arrijne ne perfundime duke u bazuar ne studime dhe llogjike shkencore, parashikimi dhe sidomos personi i Edgar Cayce shpesh lidhet me Atlantiden dhe zbulimin e saj.
Ky shkrim mund te konsiderohet si nje hyrje per misterin e Atlantides sepse materiale ka shume dhe do vazhdoj te shkruaj gjera te tjera.
Ketu po bashkangjis nje foto te gjetjeve ne Bimini

----------


## Era1

Une po vendos ketu disa te dhena per krijimin e Atlantides dhe dite tjeter do vazhdoj me te dhena te tjera por mbasi te shkruash ti Pepi sepse me duket se kemi disa materiale te njejta dhe nuk dua te te dubloj ( e kam pa te keq)

*ATLANTIDA*

Aristoteli, nxenesi dhe studenti me i preferuar i Platonit ishte i bindur qe Atlantida ishte shpikur nga mesuesi i tij per finese filozofike por qe nuk kishte ekzituar ne realitet.Shekujt e mevonshem markuan nje heshtje totale per Atlantiden.Plinio I Vjetri, filozof roman, ndoqi teorine e Aristotelit duke e akuzuar Platonin  e vdekur si " shpiksi i fabules se Atlantides".Por filozof , historian te tjere kishin te dhena te mbartuar nga gjeneratat por qe akoma nuk ishin te forta.Mbas nje intervali prej 1500 vjetesh nje numer i madh shkencetaresh, historianesh dhe arkeologesh filluan te manifestonin interes per kontinektin e supozuar te zhdukur ne krahun tjeter te Oqeanit.Historiani spanjoll Francisco Lopes (1510-1560) ishte i pari qe tha se Atlantida mund te ishte quajtur Amerika. Nje tjeter historian Francisco Bacon (1561-1626) tha te njejten gje si dhe gjermani Janua Joannes Bicherod (1663) tha qe "bota e re e zbuluar nga spanjollet (Amerika) nuk kishte asgje te re. 
Prifti jeusit Athanasius Kircher(1601-1680) ishte i pari qe pranoi legjenden si nje ide historike positive dhe reale .Ky prift ishte nje hetues i vertete per tema te ndryshme.Ai siguroi qe "kishte deshifruar heroglife te referuara Atlantides".Sipas versionit te tij Atlantida ishte nje kontinent i vogel ne oqeanin Atlantik.Ishte me mire te thuhet nje ishull se sa nje kontinet. Dimensionet e saj gjeografike e vendosnin midis Amerikes dhe Afrikes.Nje ishull i madh ku nje varg malesh qendore vinin duke u zbutur neper ane dhe neper ujrat e shume lumenjve qe pershkonin gjithe ishullin si rrjeta e nje merimange.
Sipas teorive te Platonit ishulli kishte nje pamje te tille ; ne qender te ishullit ishte mali ku qendronte Poseidoni ne pallatin e tij.Ky mal ishte i ndare nga pjesa tjeter nga nje canal rrethor. Me pas vinte nje zone po prape rrethore qe njihej me emrin "Ultesira e brendshme" e cila ishte e ndare nga Ultesira e jashtme nga nje tjetr rreth me ujra te embla.Nje kanal qendror bashkonte te gjitha zonat tokesore me detin.Pjesa e jashtme ishte e rrethuar nga nje mur rrethor qe mbronte nga shikimet dhe kuriozet qe mund te harrinin aty rastesisht.
Siperfaqja totale (sipas Platonit) ishte rreth 800.000 milje katror.E gjitha eshte nje skeme perfekte ku kanali qendror bente rregullim e uljeve dhe ngritjeve te ujit .
Po nga e nxorri Platoni keto ide duke qene kaq larg prej vendit qe pershkruante? Arkitekete qe kane lexuar pershkrimet e Platonit kane ngelur te habitur per saktesine arkitektonike te tij.
Sigurisht nje ishull me siperfaqe te tille nuk mund te zhdukej komplet pa lene asnje lloj gjurme.Shume ishin vendet qe mendohej se rrethohej Atlantida , midis Skocise , Amerikes se Jugut , dhe nje pjese e Afrikes.Por ne asnje nga keto vende nuk u gjet as prova me e vogel e nje ekzitence njerezore inteligjente qe datonte 10.000 vjet.Mund te ishte gabuar ne shifra Platoni? Me shume se nje studiues kane dashur te takojne diferencat ne relacion qe ekziston midis viteve diellore dhe henore.Egjiptianet termin henor e kishin 30 dite, qe do te thote se periudha e then nga Platoni nga 9000 vjet do te reduktohej ne 742 vjet te sotmet .. gje e cila eshte me e besueshme.Keshtu qe mendohet se perkthimi eshte bere gabim ajo qe ka dashur te thote 100 eshte perkthyer 1000 (nga arabisht ne greqisht).Keshtu qe ngjarja duhet te kete ndodhur rreth 1500 vjet para Krishtit.
Nje teori interesante mbi kete gje vjen nga profesoir Anghelos Galanapnulos me origjine greke dhe qe besonte ne versionin e Platonit. Ne 36º ne veri dhe 25º ne lindje te detit Egje gjendeshin nje grup ishujsh  qe kishin marre emrin Santorini , qe perbeheshin ne ishujt e medhenj Thera dhe Therasia dhe ishuj te tjere te vegjel qe quheshin Aprosini, Palaia Kameni, Nea Dameni dhe Mika Kameni.Te gjithe jane me origjine vullkanike. Ne 1886 pati nje shperthim te madhe vullkanik qe u studiua nga nje shkencetar francez me emrin Fouque dhe qe sherbeu si baze per Universitetin e Vjenes per te krijuar nje skeme te shperthimeve te ndodhura ne kete zone neper shekuj.
Pati nje shperthim ne vitin 198 para Krishtit ne te cilin ishulli Palaia Kameni mbiu nga ujrat e terbuar.tjeter shperthimne vitin 726 para Krishtit e zgjati kete ishull.Ne 1573 Mikra Kameni mori formen e plote.Ne 1650 nje shperthim tjeter qe çoi ne ndryshime ne ishujt e tjere.Por ne 1707 ndodhi nje shperthim Ciklop qe zgjati jo me pak se 5 vjet dhe u krijua Nea Kimena. Ne 1666 u krijua nje shtese e Nea Kimenes.


Ne kete harte jepet ideja se ku mendohet te kete qene Atlantida.

----------


## Era1

Dhe dy harta me e qarta te pozicionit te  saj si dhe nje ide se si ka qene.

----------


## Darius

Po vazhdoj me shkrimin per Atlantiden me disa te dhena te tjera qe mund te gjykohen edhe vete nga ju.
Hollesite e historise se pershkruar nga Platoni per Atlantiden , te cilat u verifikuan edhe nga nxenesit e tij qe vizituan Saisen (egjypt) dhe lexuan vete shkrimet e lashta per kontinentin e zhdukur apo pane hieroglifet per begatine dhe zhdukjen e befasishme te Atlantides, u perzjene gjate shekujve me legjende dhe sidomos me gojedhenen e pergjithshme  te perhapur ne te gjithe boten qe flet per nje permbytje te madhe nga e cila shpetuan vetem nje pakice e vogel. Kete mundohen ta argumentojne nga ngjashmeria ne gjuhet e folura ne te dyja anet e Atlantikut, gje qe nuk ka shpjegim tjeter vecse me kontaktin dhe lidhjet qe ekzistonin para kohes se Kolombit, qe te gjitha aludojne per nje kontinent apo ishull te madh ne oqeanin Atlantik prej ku qyteterimi u perhap ne Europe dhe Amerike. Gojedhenat per nje kontinent te humbur dhe kontaktet me nje qyteterim me te vjeter mbeten kaq te forta ne Europe dhe Amerike, sa spanjollet filluan eksplorimet e tyre pertej oqeanit duke shpresuar shume se do te gjenin mbeturinat e Atlantides gjate rruges per ne kontinentin e ri. Kurse acteket dhe popujt e tjere te Amerikes prisnin njerezit e bardhe apo perendi te bardha qe do te ktheheshin prej tokes se humbur qe kishte qene origjina e tyre, te cilen shume popuj te Amerikes e quajne ende "Aztlan". Ngjashmeria e emrave te perdorur prej rracave njerezore te lashtesise per nje ishull te mbytur ne oqeanin Atlantik, per nje Parajse apo toke nga e cila qyteterimi u shpernda ne te gjithe boten e hershme eshte nje faktor qe kontribuon shume ne teorine qe thote se nje toke e tille ka ekzistuar dikur, megjithese nuk eshte nje prove e mjaftueshme. Me poshte po shkruaj nje tabele qe tregon per fuqine e nje emri dhe ruajtjen e tij ne histori, legjenda dhe ne ndergjegjen e popujve te lashte qe jetonin perqark oqeanit Atlantik prej nje periudhe disa mijera vjecare.
*Greket   -  Atlantis*   Popull qe jetonte ne nje ishull ne oqeanin Atlantik.

*Romaket -  Atlas   *   Vargmal ne bregun perendimor te oqeanit Atlantikdhe qe vazhdon nen det.

*Fenikasit dhe Kartagjenasit  -  Antilia, Antihla*   ishull ne oqeanin Atlantik, gjate rrugeve te tyre sekrete ne det.

*Egjiptianet - Amenti, Aalu*  Parajse ne mes te oqeanit perendimor Atlantik.

*Babilonasit dhe Sumeret - Aralu*   Ishull parajse ne perendim te oqeanit Atlantik.

*Celtiket e Uellsit - Avalon*   Ishulli i Parajses ne perendim te oqeanit Atlantik.

*Nordiket - Valhalla*  Parajse ne Perendim.

*Celtiket spanjolle - Antilla, Atlantida*   Qyteterim ne nje ishull te oqeanit Atlantik prane Spanjes.

* Berberet dhe popujt e lashte te Afrikes  -  Atarantes, Atlantioi, Attala*  Pushtues qe erdhen nga veri-perendimi i Afrikes. Ishulli ne veriperendim, me pare perandori.

*Arabet - AD*  Toka perpara permbytjes ne perendim te Mesdheut.

*Guançet (ishujt Kanarie) - Atalaja*  Perandori e mbytur ne oqeanin Atlantik, ne te cilin benin pjese ishujt Kanarie por qe nuk u mbyten.

*Basket - Atalaintika*  Ishull i mbytur ne oqeanin Atlantik nga ku erdhen basket.

*Acteket - Aztlan, AZ*  Ishull me nje mal te larte ne detin Lindor (oqeani Atlantik), origjina e actekeve.

*Maja - Actlan, Atlan*  Toke qe ekzistonte me pare ne detin e Lindjes nga ku erdhen majate.

*Tolteket -Tlapalan*  Ishull ne Detin e Lindjes, vend i perendive te qyteteruara.

*Fiset e Amerikes Veriore, Qendrore dhe bregut Verior te Amerikes Jugore -  Atlan 

* Ishull ne Detin Lindor nga ku erdhen stergjysherit e ketyre fiseve.


Megjithese ne nuk e dime sesi e quanin atlantidasit vendin e tyre, fakti qe ne te gjithe emrat e mesiperm permbahen germat A, T, L, N, nuk eshte pa vlere. Nje dicka tjeter qe te kujton perandorine e zhdukur te detit plotesohet nga fjala "Atl" qe do te thote ujesi ne gjuhen e actekeve te lashte dhe te berbereve te Afrikes Veriore. Nje tregues per emrin e "tokes perpara permbytjeve te medha" mund te na e jape edhe Bibla ku permendet emri i Adamait qe tregon njeriun e pare apo ndoshta rracen e pare njerezore te qyteteruar.
Keto ishin disa fakte qe i referohen emrit te Atlandites dhe shperndarjes se tij gjeografike ne shume vende te botes. Polamika e hapur prej 2500 vjetesh qe nga koha kur Platoni shkroi dialogun e famshem, ka sjelle si rezultat studime kolosale, mbi 25 mije libra te shkruar per kete subjekt dhe ekspedita te pafundme. Deri me sot hipotezat e shumta ose skane arritur te provojne asgje
ose deri diku kane krijuar dis ide te vageta per vendndodhjen dhe vete ekzistencen e dikurshme te Atlantides. 
Ajo qe duhet permendur dhe qe perben edhe shtysen me te forte per te gjithe shkencetaret dhe studiuesit eshte qe, memoria e njerezimit asnjehere nuk ka qene pa baza dhe thjesht fantazi. Kjo eshte pika me e forte ku te gjithe mbahen dhe ushqen deshiren e tyre per kerkime te metejshme.

----------


## Darius

Debati mbi ekzistencen ose jo te Atlantides dhe vendndodhja e sakte e saj nuk rresht kurre dhe te mbulosh komplet kendveshtrimet apo teorite qe ngrihen nga shkenctare te ndryshme mendoj se do te duheshin faqe te tera forumi dhe nje kohe e pallogaritshme per ta paraqitur si material. Megjithate here pas here kjo teme mund te pasurohet me informacion te ri sa per te mbajtur te gjalle frymen e debatit apo dhe vete informacionin e mirefillte mbi ate qe zbulohet vazhdimisht.

Kohet e fundit mbas nje rianalizimi dhe datimi nepermjet dariokarbonit qe i eshte bere nje mumjeje te gjetur ne Nevada ne vitin 1940 u zbulua se ajo faktikisht nuk ishte 2000 vjecare sic mendohej por 9000 vjecare.
Ajo qe ishte me intriguese eshte fakti qe mumja mbante te veshura mokasina lekure dhe veshje te leshte e cila mbas analizave u provua se ishte e perpunuar dhe e tjerrur. Nje nivel i tille sofistikimi e shtyn shume mbrapa ne kohe civilizimin ne toke dhe shtron perpara nesh alternativen e rishikimit te teorive aktuale mbi moshen e vete njerezimit dhe ajo qe eshte me kryesorja ate te vete avancimit apo sesa primitive mund te kene qene njerezit e asaj kohe. 
Natyrisht qe nje zbulim i tille nuk provon aspak ekzistencen e Atlantides por sillet si fakt nga studiuesit te cilet ngulmojne se Atlantida ka ekzituar diku ne afersi te kontinentit Amerikan.

----------


## nikas

> E kam lexuar me shume vemendje observimin tend per *Atlantiden* dhe fillimisht te jem i sinqerte isha shume skeptik pasi kam bindjen time qe ndodhet aty ku jane zbuluar muret e Biminit. Por sa me shume qe e lexoj aq me shume me intrigon si ide. Nuk e kam te qarte se cfare te dhenash shkencore ke arritur te grumbullosh por do te ftoja te beje nje shkrim ne kete forum: ------------. Eshte i natyres se alternative thinking dhe eshte forumi me i madh ne bote i ketij lloji ku marrin pjese shume njerez kryesisht te moshave te pjekura. Ka nga te gjitha llojet e temave, qe nga conpsiracy theorie, ufo, aliene, cryptozology dhe mesa kam pare seksioni qe trjaton ancient civilisation eshte goxha i forte. Jane disa egjyptologe dhe arkeologe aty qe shpesh debatojne. Nese je me interes mund te rregjistrohesh dhe te shtrosh pikepamjet e tua. 
> Let me know


Përshëndetje Darius,

Dëgjo, unë jam i sigurt qe *Atlanti* është ne *Malta*, ndoshta jo me saktësi ku ne Maltë. është mendimi im sigurisht e respektoj opinionin tënd për Bimin. Nuk e di po i pe edhe ato satellite images që kam vendosur ne faqen time. 

Duhet qe te jemi realistë ne ketë çështje. Mos u tërhiq prej fantazive te disave. Ai ubsiti që më dërgove nuk ishte i keq unë e pashe megjithatë unë veproj vetëm me fakte nga çdo lloj fushe shkencore. *Paranormalet* nuk janë cilësuar akoma Shkence me vete.  Mund te jene te vërteta? Posi ka mundësi.

Nejse, Atlanti nuk ishte edhe kaq i zhvilluar, ndoshta me tepër se Shtetet-qytete te asaj kohe, por nuk mund të krahasohet me *Amerikën* Moderne. Nuk e di po jeton ne Amerikë por te shikosh ura edhe ndërtesa qe kane bere Amerikanet nuk afrohen *Piramidat*.  Kane ekzistuar shume civilizime te hershme, prej te cilave disa kane arritur edhe përdorimin e elektricitetit por asnjë nuk ka arritur zhvillimin tonë.

Pse nuk jemi ne në gjendje te ndërtojmë piramida edhe me te mëdha sot? Ne jemi njerëz praktike nuk na nevojitet piramida, edhe perse, që ti falemi zotit?!  Thjesht na intrigon mendimi se ato janë ndërtuar para shume viteve edhe nuk mund te ndërtohen lehte pa një njohuri te mire inxhinjerike.

Unë e lexoj mire *greqishten* e lashte edhe sipas përshkrimit te *Platonit* ai flet vetëm për detin Mesdhe. Ai nuk përdor fjalën *oqean* ne asnjë fjali, pavarësisht se unë e përdor si një *argumentim* timin. Ai përdor këto fjale:

*Limni*=Liqen
*Ponton*=Bregdet
Ipiros=Perëndim. (mos e ngatërro me Epirus)
*Pelagos*=Det. I vetmi det qe e përdor shume emrin Pelagos është deti jon. Greket e thërrasin Ionios Pelagos.

Po dëshiron unë te jap *përkthimin* qe unë kam bere nga Platoni. Është me i sakti qe mund te gjesh ne internet. Ai përkthimi qe unë kam ne ueb është i Jowett, Benjamin i cili ka gabime te pafalshme. Se shpejti do vendos përkthimin tim. Do të cudisi jashte mase. Është ai qe i ka inicilizuar gjithë këto fantazi për Bimini, Cuba...e te tjera.

Mere përshkrimin qe te jep platoni edhe shiko hartën e Mesdheut. Do shikosh se vetëm Malta e përmbush atë shpjegim. Me vjen keq por si mund te jetë Bimini? Ndoshta ka ekzistuar ndonjë qytetërim aty ne bimini por jo *Atlanti*. 

Qe te jete ne gjendje një ushtri te vije nga Kontinenti *amerikan* ne *Mesdhe* për te pushtuar Greqinë do te thotë qe janë te zhvilluar teknologjikisht. Por si u munden ata nga *Grekerit* e lashte atëherë? Kështu tregon Platoni. Nuk duhet te ishin edhe greket kaq te zhvilluar? 

Ata u përmbyten nga Katastrofa e madhe qe ka ndodhur diku aty nga përfundimi i ngrirjes (Ice Age) rreth 15,000 -10,000 vjet përpara. Ne *Atlantik* nuk është shënuar as edhe një përmbytje te përmasave te mëdha. 

Po te shikosh me vëmendje thellësia midis *Maltës* edhe *Sicilisë* është nga 100-1000 metra. Sikur te ishte niveli i ujit rreth *150* metra me poshtë atëherë do dilte toke ne sipërfaqe. Ketë gjë e fakton *Gjeologia* e marinës qe thotë se niveli i ujit ne Mesdhe ka qene te paktën 150 metra me poshtë. Kjo tregon se ka qene shume vështire për anijet e asaj kohe te kalonin nga Malta për ne Sardenja sipas Platonit.

Mos harro se *Atlas* përkthehet *Malta* ne Entruskianishten e vjetër, gjithashtu *Atlant* përkthehet *Malta* nga Egyptianishta Hieroglifë.

*S=M* ne Entruskianishte si edhe *N = M* ne egyptianishte. *Tis* ose *is* është një prapashtese qe Greket i japin Qyteteve. Shembull Saranda Quhet (Ajiu) Sarandis e.t.c 
Te 2-ia gjuhet e vjetra lexohen mbrapsht nga e djathta ne te majtën. Gjithashtu ne Malta përdoret shume fjala *Atlam*. 

Shiko www.atlam.org

*Entruskianishtja* edhe *Ilirishtja* janë dy gjuhe shume te vjetra qe po ti studiosh mire mund te plotësosh boshllëqet e historisë.

*Ioan* (deti) përkthehet *Noah* ne entruskanisht.
*Sicili* lexohet *ilikis* nga entruskianishtja, por ne Ilirishte do te thotë Hercules (Ilikis). Mos harro qe Greket e konsideronin Sicilinë Pillaret e Hercullit përpara se Alexandri i madh te shtonte Perandorinë e tij edhe ti zhvendoste ato ne *Gjibraltar*. Ne qofte se ke ndonjë pikëpyetje për çdo lloj fakti unë mund te ti referencoje nga Site ose libra serioze.

Do me pëlqente qe kushdo te me bënte pyetje edhe te me kundërshtoje ne qofte se ka *fakte* bindëse për çfarëdo argumentimi qe unë kam bere. Pranoj kritike për punën por jo siç veprojnë disa shqiptare qe shkojnë tek ubsiti im edhe ofendojnë *punën* ose *prejardhjen* time. Ju lutem beni pyetje vetëm për Atlantin as edhe një gjë tjetër,


Përshëndetje,
NIKA.S

www.superatlantis.com

P.S Nuk mund te kuptosh *greqishten* e vjetër por nuk kuptove *Ilirishten*, pavarësisht qe i takojnë dy degëve te ndryshme kane qene gjuhe “gjitonë” kështu qe te pyesësh për dike kur bën krushqi ke pyet ne fillim?...............ahahaha

----------


## alibaba

Nikas puna që po bën është për të marrë lakmi.
Sipas përfundimeve tuaja, ku shtrihet Atlantida saktësisht, cilët ishuj të sotëm ka përfshirë në atë kohë në sipërfaqen e saj?
Dhe kush mund të kenë qenë banorët e saj, me kënd ka qenë fis?

----------


## Darius

> Përshëndetje Darius,
> 
> 
> 
> Nejse, Atlanti nuk ishte edhe kaq i zhvilluar, ndoshta me tepër se Shtetet-qytete te asaj kohe, por nuk mund të krahasohet me *Amerikën* Moderne. Nuk e di po jeton ne Amerikë por te shikosh ura edhe ndërtesa qe kane bere Amerikanet nuk afrohen *Piramidat*.  _Kane ekzistuar shume civilizime te hershme, prej te cilave disa kane arritur edhe përdorimin e elektricitetit por asnjë nuk ka arritur zhvillimin tonë._


Per pjesen qe kam bere me germa italike do te provoj te kunderten. Dmth prova materiale ne pjesen me te madhe mungojne por do te parashtroj nje vije llogjike dhe do debatoj per faktin nese kane qene apo jo me te zhvilluar se jemi ne tani. Kur vjen puna tek civilizimet e lashta qe mund te kene ekzistuar ne e krahasojme zhvillimin ndaj tyre nen nje kendveshtrim te gabuar. Ne si civilizim kemi arritur nje zhvillim relativisht te madh por kjo sdo te thote se eshte e vetmja forme zhvillimi qe ekziston. (ketu perfshihet dhe fakti i elektricitetit).

----------


## nikas

me keqkuptove :kryqezohen:  , sigurisht mund kenë ekzistuar por jo Atlantet. *Lemuri*, *Mu* ...e.t.c qe mund të kenë ekzistuar shume me përpara sesa Atlantet. Por piramidat nuk mund ti krahasosh ty me Gradacelat e Amerikës. Ne mos gaboj një piramide nuk është me e larte sesa 200-400 metra kur ty ke Projekte ne Japoni për Aeropolis për një gradacele rreth 2km!!!! 

Guri me i rende i piramidës mund te jete rreth 200-300 ton, Ne Amerike ty ke makineri qe cojne rreth 500 tone. Sigurisht qe mund te kenë pasur zhvillim ne ndonjë aspekt me tepër se ne por ne gjithanshmëri nuk krahasohen me ne.

Mos humb kohen me gjera te tilla se kush ka qene me i zhvilluar, se as unë se vërtetoje dot qe ata skanë qene as ty nuk vërteton te kundërtën. Edhe po kane qenë ata sjanë me!!

E pranoj se ka edhe mënyra te tjera zhvillimi te cilat ne nuk mund ty konceptojmë, njëra prej tyre është edhe teoria ime e ashtuquajtur:

*The déjà vu of Quantum thinking;*
 e cila nuk përdor numra aritmetik por Krahasime për te marre vendime. Nuk e di sa njohuri paske nga Theoretical Computer Science por aty ekziston një Makine qe quhet Turing Machine e cila pak a shume vepron ne atë mënyre.

Nejse, nuk është problemi a kane qenë Atlantet me te zhvilluar por ku ka qene Atlanta?

Siç e thashë edhe me përpara ne duhet te jemi realistë, pra te veprojmë me fakte. I vetmi fakt qe kemi për Atlantin është shkrimi i Platonit. Ka skeptike qe dyshojnë për kredibilitin e tij. Por ne nuk duhet te harrojmë qe koha  e Platonit ishte koha e (Observacion) mbykeqyries edhe jo fantazisë apo trillimit. Mos harro qe ai ishte studenti i Sokratit te madh i cili fliste për te vërteten edhe vetëm te vërteten. 

Ka te tjerë qe thonë se ndoshta para Platonit u trillua ose u keqkuptua nga Solon ose Kritian e.t.c Po ta lexosh me vëmendje, Kritias thotë qe akoma i kam shkrimet. Tani Platoni po shkruan për Atlantin a thua nuk i ka kërkuar Kritias kopjen qe ta shikoj? Ekzistojnë shkrime ku tregojnë qe Platoni shume vite me vone beri një ekspedite ne Egjipt ku vërtetoi ekzistencën e Rrëfimit për Atlantin.

Tani, le te përkthejmë atë shkrim edhe ta analizojmë se bashku. Mos kujto se mua me intereson te gjej ne Malte! Mua me intereson ta gjej. Ky përkthimi me poshtë është disi i rregulluar qe ti përshtatet shqipes, por megjithatë është me i miri qe mund te gjesh ne internet sepse unë kam përdorur Fjalorin Greqisht-ilirishte-Shqip qe ta përkthejë, përndryshe bën shume gabime siç kane ber përkthyes te tjerë. Cfare është ne kllapa janë fjalët e mia jo te platonit.

 Pra këtu e ke shkrimin ne greqisht edhe po e përkthej Fjalë për fjalë:




> *τοτε γαρ πορευσιμον ην το εκει πελαγος, νησον γαρ προ του στοματος ειχεν ο καλειτε, ως φατε, υμεις Ηρακλεους στηλας, η δε νησος αμα Λιβυης ην και Ασιας μειζων, εξ ης επιβατον επι τας αλλας νησους τοις τοτε εγιγνετο πορευομενοις, εκ δε των νησων επι την καταντικρυ πασαν ηπειρον την περι τον αληθινον εκεινον ποντον. 
> 
> 
> ταδε μεν γαρ, οσα εντος του στοματος ου λεγομεν, φαινεται λιμην στενον τινα εχων εισπλουν, εκεινο δε πελαγος οντως η τε περιεχουσα αυτο γη παντελως αληθως ορθοτατ αν λεγοιτο ηπειρος.
> 
> 
>  εν δε δη τη Ατλαντιδι νησω ταυτη μεγαλη συνεστη και θαυμαστη δυναμις βασιλεων, κρατουσα μεν απασης της νησου, πολλων δε αλλων νησων και μερων της ηπειρου, προς δε τουτοις ετι των εντος τηδε Λιβυης μεν ηρχον μεχρι προς Αιγυπτον, της δε Ευρωπης μεχρι Τυρρηνιας*................................





> ....................*.Atë kohe ishte prezent ne atë det, një ishull para se te arrish, tek goja (ne shqip ne themi gryke ka kuptimin i ngushte), siç e thërrasim, ne Kolonat E herkulit, një ishull sa Libia ose edhe Azia Se bashku. Qe prej këtej udhëtoje ne ishujt e tjerë qe atëherë ishin ekzistente, dhe prej këtyre ishujve ne kontinentin e kundërt ne ato brigjet e vërteta.
> 
> Tani (për kohen qe flasim), sa ishin brenda kësaj gojës se  përmendur dallohej një liqen i ngushtë sa për te kaluar, kurse ai deti, me demek, ose toka e drejtë përreth tij ishte një kontinent i vërtetë. 
> 
> Edhe ne ketë ishullin e Atlantides e cila ishte një mbretëri e madhe edhe e mrekullueshme, e cila mbizotëronte gjithë ishullin, si edhe shume ishuj te tjerë edhe pjese te kontinentit; dhe qe këtej ne vazhdimësi brenda (detit) Libisë deri afër Egyptit. (Pa i përfshirë Libinë edhe Egjiptin) si edhe nga Evropa deri ne Tirheny (Midis Sicilisë edhe cismes italiane).......................kur te kem kohe do ju perktheje vazhdimesine.*


Tani shikoni gabimet qe ka bere ky amerikani ne përkthim.

1)	Fjala qe ka përdorur Platoni është *Ponton* qe do te thotë *bregdet*, kurse fjala *Oqean* ne greqisht është *Oqeanos*.
2)	Harbour, kur Platoni përdor fjalën Limni (Liqen).
3)	Kur flet për madhësinë e Atantit Platoni perdor shprehjen; *αμα* e cila është njësoj ne  shqip *AMA* (n.q.se) qe bën krahasim jo siç e ka përkthyer ky Amerikani. 




> ,*and was the way to other islands, and from these you might pass to the whole of the opposite continent which surrounded the true(1) ocean; 
> for this sea which is within the Straits of Heracles is only a harbour, having a narrow entrance, but that other is a real sea, and the surrounding land may be most truly called a boundless continent.
> Now in this island of Atlantis there was a great and wonderful empire which had rule over the whole island and several others, and over parts of the continent, and, furthermore, the men of Atlantis had subjected the parts of Libya within the columns of Heracles as far as Egypt, and of Europe as far as Tyrrhenia.*


Po pres mendimet tuaja reth përkthimit
Me respekt,
NIKA.S
www.superatlantis.com

----------


## Dito

I madhi Platon ishte ai qe futi ne bela historianet dhe arkeologet e shumte me fjalen e tij Atlantide ose sic e quante ai ndryshe Qyteti i arte.


Kam lexuar tek libri Republika dicka mbi Atlantiden, dhe me pas kam bere nje hulumtim mbi Atlantiden pasi me eshte dukur teper interesante historia e Platonit. Sic deklarohet ne shkrimet e dores te Platonit supozohet per nje qytet teper te begate dhe mjaft demokratik aq sa edhe muret e tij te jashtem ishin veshur me pllaka ari, Platoni supozonte ne shkrimet e tij qe kish shkuar ne Atlantide me nje anije dhe kish ndenjur ne ate qytet disa dite, menyra si ai pershkruan ne detaje ate qytet tregon vertet qe ai ka shkelur ne Atlantide, por nga ajo qe shkruan ai me pas, qe ai qytet u zhduk brenda nje nate nga deti apo nje mini apokalips tregon nje paqartesi teper te madhe. Ashtu sic thote platoni ky qytet kishte pafundesi plantacionesh dhe madheshtia e tij tregon qe duhej te ishte te pakten sa gjermania si hapesire. Nga gjeologet e shumte qe kam pyetur qe nese mund te zhduket nje hapesire e tille brenda 24 oresh, pergjigja ka qene e pamundur ne historine gjeologjike. Me thane qe mund te zhduket edhe kontinenti amerikan por kurre brenda nje nate, qe te zhduken hapesira te tilla brenda nje nate duhej te pakten te kishte nje zhvendosje tektonike katastrofike dhe qe besojne nuk do linte pa pasoja mbare globin, pra si perfundim nje crregullim global te relievit.
Gjithsesi teoria e Platonit nuk ra poshte menjehere: U dyshua nga pershkrimet teper te imta te platonit se flitej per qytetin e famshem grek Sparta, por Sparta ka pasur vertet nje ushtri madheshtore por kurre mure te veshura me ar, apo mure rrethues qe mbronin edhe fshataret. Pra ideja e Spartes ra poshte. Dyshimi ra mbi Malten, por edhe Malta kish kontradiktat e saj me pershkrimet e Platonit, pasi malta vertet ka njohur kohet e saj te arta por kurre nje mega ushtri ashtu sic thote Platoni.
Dyshimi i trete ishte per per perandorine e vjeter tuniziane Mamuluket, sepse ne tunizi vertet ka qene nje qytet i veshur muret me ar dhe nje ushtri te perbindshme, por ja qe edhe ketu ka nje kontradikte teper te forte. Ne asnje moment ne prandorine e vjeter te Mamulukeve nuk ka patur demokraci, perandori i Mamulukeve e mbajti perandorine e tij me vrasje dhe dhune te papare, mamuluket e besonin madheshtine e tyre ne pushtimet dhe plackitjet e vendeve te tjera.
Dyshimi me i forte ka qene per Argjentinen dhe fisin me te lashte qe gjendet aty prane piramidave Aztec Gold, eshte ende ne studim kjo bashkesi e lashte qe vertet deri tani permbushme afer se cdo vend tjeter historine e Platonit.


*Dito.*

----------


## nikas

> Nikas puna që po bën është për të marrë lakmi.
> Sipas përfundimeve tuaja, ku shtrihet Atlantida saktësisht, cilët ishuj të sotëm ka përfshirë në atë kohë në sipërfaqen e saj?
> Dhe kush mund të kenë qenë banorët e saj, me kënd ka qenë fis?


Ajo ekziston ne Ish liqenin Atlantic, i cili ka ekzistuar ne Malta. Shikoje ketë fotografi te NASA's ku duket fare mire liqeni përreth Maltës.

Joni ka Ekzistuar ne atë kohe si det por ka qene i mbyllur nga ana e Maltës, Nga Libia ne Malte edhe Sicili ka qene e lidhur me toke, duke përjashtuar këtu disa liqene apo lumenj qe lidhnin detin e Sardines me Jonin.

Për sa i përket banoreve nuk besoj se janë këta te sotmit por megjithatë çdo gjë është e mundur. Jam shume i bindur se gjuha e Atlanteve u pasua nga Etruskishtja si edhe Ilirishtja. Sa ka influencuar nuk dihet. Jam gjithashtu i bindur se Qytetërimi i Taulanteve ka pasur ndikim te drejtpërsëdrejti. Po te kisha mundësitë financiare (jo me shume se $200,000) brenda një afati prej 2 javësh unë do tu tregoja Atlantin e vërtetë. 

Mu be një oferte e madhe nga Departamenti i antropologjisë ne Florida për një Expedite, Por kontrata thoshte qe unë te isha vetëm si një ndihmës gjuhësor i tyre kështu qe zbulimi do te ishte i Amerikaneve. 

Shiko, mua me intereson qe ky publikim tu njihet shqiptareve sepse u takon, unë ndoshta nuk e tregova por gjithçka e kam arritur nga studimi i gjuhës Iliriane. Do të ishte një zbulim i madh si edhe një ndikim pozitiv për ne. Me vjen keq qe janë interesuar Shkencëtarë gjuhësor te mëdhenj nga Amerika deri ne Greqi, kurse nga Shqiperia sa do qe i kontaktova nuk e vunë ujin ne zjarr. 

Po te mos ishte se doja te njihej si Zbulim shqiptar do ta kisha gjetur nga expeditat e shteteve te tjera. Por mos kujto se do pres shume. Por nuk u interesuan deri nga fundi i vitit do pranoje qofte edhe një expedite Greke. Pastaj e ka fajin Pirro Dhima qe behet grek.  

Unë jam 1000% i bindur qe e kam gjetur, për sa i përket imazheve mund te ketë perrithorio për gabime qe mund ta vendosin vetëm disa km reze.

Resekt,
NIKA.S

----------


## nikas

> Platoni supozonte ne shkrimet e tij qe kish shkuar ne Atlantide me nje anije dhe kish ndenjur ne ate qytet disa dite, menyra si ai pershkruan ne detaje ate qytet tregon vertet qe ai ka shkelur ne Atlantide, por nga ajo qe .....
> 
> *Dito.*


Shiko Atlanta mendohet te kete ekzistuar reth 9,000 vjet para platonit kurse Platoni ka ekzistuar reth 2,300 vjet para nesh. Platoni nuk shkoi kurre ne Atlanta ai shkoi ne Egypt per te vertetuar mbyshkrimet e Solonit. Ai thjesht ne tregon neve se cfare nje nxenes i Sokratit, Kritias u tregoi atyre. Nje histori qe kishte kaluar nga Soloni tek Dropides pastaj tek Kritias i pare deri tek Kritias i historise sone.

Kujdes kur tregon gjera te tilla pa fakte me muhabete forumesh. Asnje teory nuk eshte hedhur poshte ato jane te gjytha hypoteza.

Nika.S
www.superatlantis.com

----------


## Darius

> me keqkuptove , sigurisht mund kenë ekzistuar por jo Atlantet. *Lemuri*, *Mu* ...e.t.c qe mund të kenë ekzistuar shume me përpara sesa Atlantet.


Nuk e specifikova se kush. E thashe ne pergjithesi qe kane qene me te avancuar  :buzeqeshje: 




> Platoni supozonte ne shkrimet e tij qe kish shkuar ne Atlantide me nje anije dhe kish ndenjur ne ate qytet disa dite, menyra si ai pershkruan ne detaje ate qytet tregon vertet qe ai ka shkelur ne Atlantide, por nga ajo qe shkruan ai me pas, qe ai qytet u zhduk brenda nje nate nga deti apo nje mini apokalips tregon nje paqartesi teper te madhe.


Sic e ka thene dhe Nikas, Platoni ka jetuar ne shekullin e peste dhe te katert para eres sone ndersa Atlantida presupozohet se eshte zhdukur 11.500 vjet me pare, pra rreth vitit 9500 para eres sone. 




> I madhi Platon ishte ai qe futi ne bela historianet dhe arkeologet e shumte me fjalen e tij Atlantide ose sic e quante ai ndryshe Qyteti i arte.


Ky eshte mendimi ne pergjithesi por nuk eshte aspak i sakte. Nuk eshte e vertete qe ka qene Platoni i vetmi qe ka shkruar per Atlantiden. Meqe jam tek Platoni, shume historiane dhe arkeologe vepren e Platonit e konsiderojne si fantazi dhe artistike (ne kete kuader ata fusin edhe pershkrimin per Atlantiden si shembull qe eshte perdorur nga Platoni per te pershkruar shoqerine perfekte tek vepra e tij Republika por qe eshte e pasakte pasi ajo qe ai pershkruan per Atlantiden si shoqeri nuk eshte aspak pasqyra e asaj qe ka parasysh per shoqerine e tij utopike) por me shume se njehere pershkrimet e Platonit kane rezultuar jo vetem artistike por edhe me vertetesi historike. Psh: Pershkrimi i Platonit per nje Burim te Shenjte qe pershkon Akropolin nga shume historiane dhe arkeologe eshte konsideruar si fantazi dhe mit deri sa u zbuluan copeza amfore mikenase te shekullit te 13 para eres sone ku paraqitej nje shatrivan ne mes te Akropolit qe i bene disa arkeologe te ndryshonin mendim dhe te fillonin te merrnin me seriozisht theniet e Platonit. Me pas ne vitin 1938 gjate nje ekspedite kerkimore u zbulua se nga lekundjet sizmike dhe pasojat shkaterruese te tyre ishte mbyllur nje burim i nendheshem poshte Akropolit, pikerisht aty ku e kishte pershkruar Platoni. Po ashtu gjate nje ekspedite te perbashket arkeologjike Greko-Amerikane-Gjermane ne vitin 1950 u zbuluan rindertimet e bera ne shekullin e peste para eres sone te cilat perputheshin me saktesine me te madhe me pershkrimin e bere nga Platoni. Kjo te shtyn te mendosh qe edhe pershkrimi per Atlantiden ska pse te mos jete i sakte. 

Sidoqofte sic e thashe nuk ka qene vetem Platoni ai qe ka permendur Atlantiden. Ate e gjejme edhe te permendet edhe nga Herodoti dhe Tuqididi ndersa argumenti qe pretendohet se ka qene Platoni ai qe ka dokumentuar per here te pare te dhenat per Atlantiden eshte jo vetem i gabuar por edhe i keqinterpretuar. Ka te dhena qe informacioni mbi Atlantiden ska qene i panjohur perpara Platonit. Ne Festivalin e Panathenaea qe mbaheshe cdo vit ne Athinen e Lashte, grate visheshin me peplum, nje lloj fundi i pikturuar me simbole qe paraqesnin perendeshat e tyre. Dhe disa nga pikturat paraqesnin tema nga lufta midis Atlanteve dhe Grekeve dhe fitoren e ketyre te fundit. Ky fakt mund te duket pa ndonje rendesi por mos harrojme qe Panathenaea zhvillohej 125 vjet perpara se Platoni te lindte. 

Udhetimi Tek Atlantis i rizbuluar dhe me pas tragjikisht i humbur ne kohet moderne ka qene nje tjeter burim i hershem i shkruar 150 vjet perpara lindjes se Platonit nga Dionisi i Miletusit. Po ashtu kemi disa fragmente gjysem te shkrumbuara qe kane shpetuar nga djegia e Librarise se Aleksandrise. Behet fjale per nje fragment referues te shkrimtarit romak te shekullit te dyte, Elianus i cili ka shkruar Historia Naturalis ku gjejme informacion mbi Atlantiden dhe pershkrimi sesi visheshin mbreterit e saj duke deklaruar prejardhjen e tyre direkt nga Poseidoni. Kjo histori mbeshtetet edhe nga filozofi Proklos i cili tregon sesi Krantori (nje nga pasuesit e hershem te Platonit) qe te vertetonte legjenden mbi Atlantet, ne vitin 260 para eres sone kreu nje udhetim ne Egjypt, ne Tempullin e Saisit. Aty ai zbuloi tabelat origjinale te cilat konfirmonin shkrimin e Platonit. Mbas perkthimit ato perputheshin ne cdo rrjesht. Kjo tregon edhe nje fakt tjeter qe ka shume mundesi qe Platoni ta kete marre te gatshem tekstin qe ai perfshiu ne dialogun e famshem. 

Krantori ka qene nje studiues i Librarise se Madhe te Aleksandrise, qendra e Edukimit Klasik ku historia e Atlantides ne pergjithesi konsiderohej si nje episod i besueshem i historise njerezore dhe ne kete konkluzion bashkohej dhe nje tjeter mendjendritur i kohes, kronikani i Perandorise Romake, Straboni. Shume kohe perpara se te shkaterrohej, kjo librari permbante te dhena te shumta te cilat i binden studiuesit e asaj kohe qe materiali i Platonit ishte teresisht i vertete dhe fliste per nje vend qe kishte ekzistuar dikur ne "oqeanin e jashtem". 

Etj etj etj... Pra te dhenat jane te shumta dhe vetem mendjengushtesia e shkences elitare dhe autokrate te sotme nuk do ti marri ne konsiderate dhe te shikoje pertej hundes se saj. Natyrisht qe kjo eshte pothuajse e pamundur pasi ne kete menyre do i duhet te gelltisi teorira te tera duke filluar nga evolucioni (i cili nuk pranon ekzistencen e nje civilizimi perpara vitit 4500 para eres son), teoria qesharake e Epokes se Akullnajave, primitivitetin e njeriut ne ato kohera te largeta, Epoken e Gurit te Vone, ate te Bronzit te Hekurit e keshtu me rradhe... Elita e shkences se sotme ska asnje ndryshim nga Inkuizicioni i para 500 vjeteve. Po te kishin mundesi do i digjinin ne turren e druve njerez me ide te tilla. Sot ne fakt ata zbatojne denigrimin, poshterimin publik dhe injorimin e plote te shume fakteve dhe te dhenave qe ulerasin per ekzistencen e civilizimeve shume te lashta dhe qe fatkeqesisht jane fshire nga memoria kolektive e njerezve te Tokes.

U zgjata me shume sec duhet ne kete pike po e konsideroj si plagen me te madhe te gjithe njerezimit lenien me qellim ne erresire dhe injorance per te kaluaren e tij per motive meskine dhe karrigeje dhe spekulative te nje grushti shkenctaresh qe fatkeqsisht kane kycet e "mendjeve" tona .... E lashe se e teprova  :buzeqeshje: 




> Dyshimi me i forte ka qene per Argjentinen dhe fisin me te lashte qe gjendet aty prane piramidave Aztec Gold, eshte ende ne studim kjo bashkesi e lashte qe vertet deri tani permbushme afer se cdo vend tjeter historine e Platonit.


Dito na hutove mer...lool... Cne azteket ne Argjentine? Aty popullata e lashte ka qene inkase dhe gjurmet e kultures se tyre jane shume te forta aty. Azteket kane qene goxha me siper ne veri, madje me siper se olmeket, tolteket dhe majat.

----------


## Dito

Darius si je mer kajmakliu dajes :buzeqeshje: 

Kur thashe Aztec Gold nuk pershkrova fisin e Aztec-eve sepse s'kisha perse i vija prapashtesen Gold dhe parashtesen Piramide, pra fola pervendin ku gjenden piramidat Aztec te cilat ndodhen pikerisht ne argjentine dhe askund me tej. Piramidat Aztec jane nga me famozet per thesarin qe permbanin ne vetvete, aq sa mund te themi sfidonin edhe ato egjyptiane per nga pasurite qe permbanin brenda.

Pikerisht ne vendin ku ato gjenden te perqendruara mendohet qe mund te jete Atlantida e dikurshme pasi shume detaje perputhen cuditerisht sakte.




Persa i perket kohes se zhdukjes se Atlantides do bej edhe nje lexim te atyre faqeve ku platoni deklaron qe e ka shkelur ate toke dhe do ju dergoj sa me shpejt faqen e atij libri ketu. Mbase se mbaj mend une mire, gjithsesi po i hedh njehere syte tek libri.



*Dito.*

----------


## nikas

> Darius si je mer kajmakliu dajes
> 
> Kur thashe Aztec Gold nuk pershkrova fisin e Aztec-eve sepse s'kisha perse i vija prapashtesen Gold dhe parashtesen Piramide, pra fola pervendin ku gjenden piramidat Aztec te cilat ndodhen pikerisht ne argjentine dhe askund me tej. 
> 
> *Dito.*


Dito unë njoh vetëm atë te Meksikës edhe disa te tjera ne Peru apo Bolivi:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aztec

n.q.s është e vërtete po ka mundësi na dërgo ndonjë reference ta lexojmë. Jam kureshtar te di se ku ndodhet.





> Darius si je mer kajmakliu dajes
> 
> Persa i perket kohes se zhdukjes se Atlantides do bej edhe nje lexim te atyre faqeve ku platoni deklaron qe e ka shkelur ate toke dhe do ju dergoj sa me shpejt faqen e atij libri ketu. Mbase se mbaj mend une mire, gjithsesi po i hedh njehere syte tek libri.
> 
> *Dito.*



Dito po me bën kureshtar, a ka mundësi te ne thuash titullin e këtij libri si edhe  kur edhe kush e ka shkruajtur këtë libër.  Unë jam marre me studimet e shkrimeve te platonit qe ne kohe te Enverit por kurrë nuk kam ndeshur me një shkrim te tille. Di vetëm qe historiane te me vonshëm deklaruan se ai shkoi ne Egjipt ku vërtetoi mbishkrimin e Kritias.

http://www.philosophypages.com/ph/plat.htm

Gjithashtu ai shkruan se ajo u zhduk 9,000 vjet para kohës se dialogut d.m.th 9,400 P.K Nejse, po pres faktet prej teje.

----------


## Darius

Libri qe Dito flet eshte Republika e shkruar nga Platoni ku ai flet per nje shoqeri utopike dhe te zhvilluar dhe aty ai i referohet me shembuj Atlantides ndonese natyra e shoqerise se Atlantides per nga struktura ishte ndryshe nga ajo qe deshironte Platoni.

Dito, Platoni ska qene kurre ne Atlantide pasi ajo po e perseris, ne kohen kur ka jetuar Platoni kishte 9000 vjet qe nuk ekzistonte me. AI mund te kete shkuar ne Tempullin e Saisit ne Egjypt dhe te kete pare me syte e tij tabelat qe flisnin per Atlantiden (edhe kjo eshte dicka qe nuk eshte vertetuar) por kaq, as me shume dhe as me pak  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ajzberg

Nikas
Ne radhe te pare te pare te pershendes sinqerisht per studimin mbi Atlantiden,te 
pershendes se sic ke shkruajtur me pare ky zbulim duhet te ishte i nje shqiptari.
Une do te sugjeroja qe brenda mundesive te na jepje nje pergjigje per plazhin e 
Duresit per te shuajtur kuriozitetin e fillimit te temes:Atlantida eshte ne Shqiperi

----------


## nikas

Ajxberg, Përshëndetje dhe te faleminderit për konsideratën. Përsa i përket Plazhit te Durrësit po te jap një Fotografi me cilësi te larte e bere nga NASA. Jo nga Google map por nga Shkencëtaret e NASAS. 

*nasa*

Tani me vjen keq qe do te dëshpëroj por Durrësi nuk mund te jete Atlanti, pasi Adriatiku mund edhe të mos ketë ekzistuar si det para 9,000 B.C Aty ka ekzistuar ne fakt një liqen i cili thahej here pas here. Po te jap një video animation sesi u përmbyt Pjesa perëndimore e Shqipërisë si edhe si u formua Adriatiku. 

hape vetem me Microsoft Media Player qe te punoj!


*ANIMATION*

Tani ky Djaloshi shqiptar qe po deklaron se Atlanti është ne Shqipëri nuk ka idenë se çfarë po flet. Kur krijon një teori duhet qe ta pasosh me fakte Shkencore jo fakte forumesh. Ne radhe te pare ai nuk e ka lexuar fare referencimin e bere nga Platoni. Pasi sipas Platonit Atlanti ka qene rreth 400 me 600 km e cila nuk mund te hyje ne Adriatik. Adriatiku nuk është shume i thelle por ama nuk është edhe i ceket. Kurse me Maltën puna qëndron ndryshe, thellësia përreth Maltës është nga 60 metra deri ne 800 metra sipas oqeonagrafise. Tani dihet që  deti Mesdhe ka qene te paktën 150 metra më ulët, kështu qe e nxjerr pjesën me te madhe te detit ne Malte mbi nivelin e detit.

Nejse, Plazhi i Durrësit duket shume i veçante, ka një forme e cila nuk mund te jetë formuar nga natyra, por ajo është shume e vjetër ndoshta edhe miliona vjet. Hipoteza ime është se mund te jete bere nga ndonjë meteorit i cili duket edhe versioni i vetëm sipas llogjikes. Jam i bindur qe do të gjesh Civilizime te vjetra aty ne ujë por ato do i përkasin periudhave te ndryshme Illiro-pellazge.

Sot kam bere një update tek WEBI im edhe mund te shikosh edhe me mire teorinë e MALTES. Kam vendosur foto me te pastra edhe argumentimet janë te gjitha te referencuara.

----------


## Darius

Nikas teoria jote eshte prezantuar dhe ne forumin e revistes shume te njohur Atlantis Rising qe eshte organi nga me te njohurit sot ne bote qe studion Atlantiden dhe qe jep shpjegime te ndryshme per faktet. Faqja jote eshte prezantuar aty dhe ka patur goxha interes mesa lexova. Kliko ketu: *Atlantis Rising*

Ja nje koment qe me terhoqi vemendjen; *I think he is talking about the sea level around Europe. According to this guy the Tyrrhenian Sea was called Atlantic Ocean or Atlantic Monaeko. That’s why nobody can find the lost city.

I am Greek from Cyprus so I do speak Ancient Greek myself. The word Ocean comes from the Greek word OKEANOS. If you translate this word into Ancient Etruscan S=M and C=K and it has to be read backwards as in ancient time. It becomes MONACO. That’s why I am telling you this guy has the best arguments.

Have a look at the Etruscan alphabet*

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nikas

Po Darius, e kam vene re qe teoria ime është prezantuar ne shume forume. Ajo qe me bën shume çudi është se ka disa që e kundërshtojnë të cilët janë thjesht amatorë, kurse intelektualet janë disi me të rezervuar, por ajo që është me e rëndësishmja, ekspertët ne fushën e linguistikes nuk kane bere as edhe një kundërshtim.

Me sa vura re nuk ka shume linguistë qe te jene te eksperte ne te tre gjuhet, Greqishte, Ilirishte si edhe entruskianishte. Edhe siç e kupton edhe vet ata smund ta kundërshtojnë atë pa fakte.

Me kane kontaktuar shume ekspertë te fushave te ndryshme, emra te njohur si Arkitekti SARMAST, (ai që kërkon Atlantin në Qipro),  E-pit një Eksplorues qe e kërkon ne Libie...e.t.c. Por me i rëndësishmi ishte një Genuine remote viewer, që emrin nuk e tregoj dot pasi ka punuar për CIAn si Zbulues Psikik. Nejse, unë nuk besoj shumë në paranormalen, por thashë ta provoj një herë: 

E gjeta edhe i dërgova një e-mail:
Si veprohet me ta;

 I jepet vetëm një datë: unë i dhashë 9,464 B.C pa koordinata. Tani ai duhet që të gjejë vendin (që unë mendoj) si edhe cfarë ka ndodhur aty. 






> *For Mr. J K.  CONFIDENTIAN:
> 
> The date is 9464 B.C
> Can you tell me what you see within 30 miles Radius?*


Kjo ishte përgjigja e tij: 





> *At 16:43 18/09/2006, J.K  wrote:
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry........
> 
> ........I must confess that I am intrigued by your date.  It would seem to relate to what Solon's Egyptian priest interlocutor referred to as "The Great Deluge of All" in about 9464 BCE, as told to us by Plato in the Timaeus.  Assuming North latitude and East longitude, the site appears to be in the Mediterranean somewhat north and east of the Malta islands.  If this is the location of an ancient, antediluvian civilization it would not be surprising.  The bottom of the Mediterranean is littered with the remains of such civilizations, which go back at least one to two hundred thousand years, whatever present-day anthropologists may believe.
> 
> I should be happy to learn more about this from you if you would be so kind.
> Sincerely,* J**** K*******


Dakord Data mund ti ketë kujtuar Atlantin, por pse Malta edhe North-East? Unë e dërgova nga një e-mail anonim si edhe pa emër. Është tepër e çuditshme, me beri shume përshtypje se me dha tamam vendin qe unë kam caktuar!

----------

